# Ramonia may be kidding (I think) ;-)



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Ok so this morning while I was doin chores (around 6) I found Ramonia and she has a rope of amber goo but she's still eating and acting normal.. I have neverhad a boer kid so u have no idea whats its like!!! Hahaha. How long do I have to wait?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She should have them soon with Amber goo.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

She acting the same no change at all :-/


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

...


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Oh that's just a little discharge! It doesn't look like the kids have "dropped" (she doesn't appear to have hollows in front of her hips). I don't think you are going to have kids today. But it does look like she is getting close by her udder!


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh yay!! See if she would have kidded now she would have had sannen boer cross but if she waits another month she'll have nubian boer cross so im hoping she will wait  but niw she went inside the shed and she's not even chewing her cud?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SalteyLove said:


> Oh that's just a little discharge! It doesn't look like the kids have "dropped" (she doesn't appear to have hollows in front of her hips). I don't think you are going to have kids today. But it does look like she is getting close by her udder!


I agree


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

HAHA you guys were right she not doin a thing!! And shes already 5 days past due :-/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

lol


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Well shes really confusing me she had the exact same stuff this morning at the same time !!! ???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is she still up on her sides. When you look at her from behind, does she look like she has dropped or still up like the pic above?

All I can say is, keep an eye on her.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Her sides have gone in a little bit but not much :-/ ok my eyes are peeled!!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

She's pretty close. It's not a lot of discharge, but 2 days in a row say she's getting ready to actually kid for you. As for different breeds....they are all pretty much the same. Look for the same thing you would in your dairy does. There will be some difference but about like for different does in the same breed. I don't notice much difference between my full size and minis or dairy and meat when it comes to kidding signs.


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

This is her as of 5 mins ago


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Still up on her sides.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Her udder is looking close....


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

ik! But shes holding her tail strait up for the first time


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

I hope all goes well! She looks pretty close to me


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Why is there a buck in with her?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

goathiker said:


> Why is there a buck in with her?


I separate them as soon as they kid and then they will stay in their own pen with their kids. But I'm going to separate her earlier as she is going to kid really soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I usually remove my bucks after breeding is finished and they stay separate until the next breeding season.

Bucks can stress out the preggo does, they have their discharges and smells that give bucks false signals and the bucks think they are in season.

It is wise that you will be moving the buck. 

Happy Kidding


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

thank you


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

she is acting like shes peeing when hardly any comes out? and she flips her tail up fast at times? do you guys think shes ready?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Now there is a little bit of discharge coming out!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

the hunching over thing means she is getting close. anything yet ??


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Nope! But her sides are way sunken in!!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok keep us posted!! Hope all goes well


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Thanks!!  I will


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

And? Do we have babies yet? Sounds like you are super, super close to it....


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

No no babies yet :'( but she had that long string of discharge again!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Ooooo come on babies!!


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

I hate the long wait! Hopefully today's the day!


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

Anything yet I hope so!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Still holding them or did she finally give you babies?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Shes had a big buckling!! About 2 hours ago


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

But shes not having any of the after birth coming out yet so does this mean she'll have another?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Hes so cute!


----------



## Lacis-Little-Mini-Farm (Apr 27, 2014)

You might need to go in and make sure there's not another one thats stuck.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

OMG! He is adorable!! Congratulations on him! Were there any more?


----------



## GoatGirlZ (Apr 24, 2014)

anything else has she had her after birth yet? and kind of goat is she and what was she breedto?


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yes shes fine! Nope she only had that one  thank you . Shes a sannen boer cross and she was bred to a registered nubian


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

congratulations!


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Congrats on the kid Chaney  he's adorbs  :thumbup:


Home to Reg. Nubians, Nigerians, and meat goats.


----------

